# Bolt Kits?



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

I seem to remember someone selling ti bolt kits in the past, but can't seem to find them.
Does anyone know of a source for bolt kits? At this point, I have the lightest bike I've ever owned (not super light - I'm a bit tubby), and I'm looking for ways to economically reduce the weight further without mortgaging the house.

On my list:

Carbon seatpost
Ti Bolt kit
Lighter Seat (Ti/Carbon rails)
Lighter crankset (future)

Any input is appreciated, thanks.

As for the bolt kits, if they exist - are they fairly universal across bike brands?
I'm sure my LBS could help, but they're closed now, and are 25 miles away.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I've bought bolts though SRP in the past: http://www.srp-usa.com/ There are also many bolts available on eBay - Toronto Cycles sells a lot. That said, Ti bolts are not a very economical way to loose weight. They're expensive for what you get. Replacing non-critical bolts with aluminum (much lighter than Ti) is not too expensive though. It's okay to use aluminum for your derialler bolts, cranks arm bolts(on square taper cranks), chain ring bolts, water bottle cage bolts, etc. Aluminum bolts are easy to snap the head off us, so don't use them where a broken bolt is a bad idea (like on your stem).

Also, if you're looking for economical, look at the Thomson Masterpiece post. It's lighter than most carbon posts, and cheaper too.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

TISO sells some kits that are nice. Check www.weightweenies.starbike.com , they have a lot of info for bolt kits.


----------

